

Why is it difficult to remember things from before 3-5 yrs? - sambeau
http://www.quora.com/Human-Memory/Why-is-it-seemingly-more-difficult-to-remember-things-from-before-3-5-years-of-age

======
sambeau
The first answer to this is really cool…

